
Ask HN: Best chromebook for dev on linux? - 0x01030307
Requirements:
1) Below $1000 
2) Can run <i>native</i> linux variants like Ubuntu, or Kali
3) atleast 4gb memory, 32gb ssd, usb ports, and ethernet port<p>Any suggestions?<p>I saw this pixelbook: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.amazon.com&#x2F;Google-Pixelbook-RAM-128GB-GA00122-US&#x2F;dp&#x2F;B075JSK7TR?psc=1&amp;SubscriptionId=AKIAIPHVZTVH6LZ5BFZA&amp;tag=hawk-future-20&amp;linkCode=xm2&amp;camp=2025&amp;creative=165953&amp;creativeASIN=B075JSK7TR&amp;ascsubtag=trd-1341075680043534426-20<p>but wondered if anyone had any other suggestions?<p>Thank you!!!!!
======
projectramo
Computers are like cars, you should buy them second hand.

Since you don't need the OS you can save money on that as well:

[https://www.ebay.com/sch/PC-Laptops-
Netbooks/177/m.html?_nkw...](https://www.ebay.com/sch/PC-Laptops-
Netbooks/177/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=&_ssn=regencytechnologies&rt=nc&LH_BIN=1)

(I don't know them or make money from them)

------
octosphere
You should ping Kenn White on Twitter. He has a sweet dev setup for
Chromebooks [https://blog.lessonslearned.org/building-a-more-secure-
devel...](https://blog.lessonslearned.org/building-a-more-secure-development-
chromebook/)

------
RandomGuyDTB
My Toshiba Satellite serves me really well and runs Linux smoooooothly. Add an
SSD to that and you have a pretty good unit. I don't see why you would want a
Chromebook, I'm typing on one and I hate it. Underpowered to say the least.

------
imhoguy
Such toys for dev? Not sure what do you code but I think an used power
ultrabook should suit you better.

I own two refurbished Dell E7240, i7 4600U with 3.3GHz boost on single core
(compilation!), 16GB RAM, 256SSD, Ethernet, USB3, no joke dongles. Xubuntu,
Win10 in VirtualBox, Java, IDEA flies on it. It is quite light (12.5", ~3lbs)
and cheap (~$350) that I don't worry to throw it straight into bike bag. Then
stock Dell ~$15 docking station and 27" IPS panel greets it at the office.

------
roschdal
[https://galliumos.org](https://galliumos.org)

~~~
0x01030307
Would this run on an ARM-based Chromebook?

~~~
roschdal
No:
[https://wiki.galliumos.org/Hardware_Compatibility](https://wiki.galliumos.org/Hardware_Compatibility)

